# My youngest Son thinks I'm CRAZY..............



## violator (May 17, 2010)

I've been lurking on here lately....didn't feel like joining any threads (sorry) - I just didn't feel like typing (I guess) -- everyone on my regular email list thought I'd died.

Anyway, I planned on doing some smoking today...so my youngest and I went shopping. Raw almonds, lots of garlic, cauliflower, eggs, and some (more traditional) chicken breasts. -- He says--"wait a minute, you are gonna smoke ALL of this stuff?"

You people on here are GREAT!!!! The only thing was even remotely disappointing was the eggs (there wasn't much of a "smoke" flavor to them. EVERYTHING else was amazing.
The almonds were fine right off the smoker, but let them sit for an hour or so and they were MUCH better.
The garlic was "as expected".....I LOVE garlic anyway.
The cauliflower was very tasty.
Oh yeah, and the chicken breasts were very good also.
We pretty much decided that EVERY TIME the smoker is fired up, there will be almonds involved.
Thanx alot people!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






(.....sorry , no qview)(don't punish me too much)


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 17, 2010)

Your not crazy, your insane with the smoking bug....and that's a good thing!!


----------



## pineywoods (May 17, 2010)

Sounds like a great day the eggs will be better tomorrow


----------



## jirodriguez (May 17, 2010)

Yeah... the eggs are a very light flavor, but I love them. I make deviled eggs, and everybody tries to figure out what that mystery flavor is.... lol.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 17, 2010)

Hey brother, there's always a welcome mat at this door.

As it reads under my avitar pic.....

Interesting about the eggs, as I've not tried 'em yet...my theory would be that the membrane blocks the smoke from penetrating into the white/yolk...I know the shell wouldn't prevent penetration, as it has microscopic pores and can "breathe"...I may be wrong.

Irishteabear has smoked 'em a few times...she may know what's up and can give you some tips.

Heh, I just started thinking about tossing some on for my next smoke...uh...that was a couple weeks ago...better get the lead otta my butt!

Eric


----------



## jamminjimi (May 17, 2010)

Pics or it did not happen!! Just sayin!! Done eggs a couple of times. The appearance is cool the taste is well just as you know. No big deal.


----------



## violator (May 17, 2010)

...but Dude it DID happen,....I have the smokey flavored belches to prove it.


----------



## eman (May 17, 2010)

Welcome to the site . I've seen that pic b4 somewhere???


----------



## violator (May 17, 2010)

Do you mean the avatar picture?
...cuz, if so.....I've been on here for awhile now, I just haven't posted in a few weeks......or maybe it was on some other site (I do like forums)(they really help out a LOT)


----------



## chefrob (May 17, 2010)

those are the best........


----------

